# Posters and Publicity



## kenposikh (Oct 16, 2003)

Hi Folks,

ANyone know or has any ideas for good poster design and possibly clipart to publicise a new school I am opening in the UK.

tia

Amrik


----------



## lvwhitebir (Oct 16, 2003)

Both NAPMA (www.napma.com) and MAIA (a Century service) have excellent ready to use posters and artwork that you can use.  Both come out with new material monthly, so you'll have plenty of ideas to use.  Unfortunately, this material is only for members, but membership is usually paid for by 1-3 student's monthly tuition (around $100), so it pays itself back quickly.

WhiteBirch


----------



## arnisador (Nov 20, 2003)

I see the NAPMA posters all the time!


----------

